# Orchid Show Pictures in March 2012



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 2, 2013)

Here's some pictures from the Greater Omaha Orchid Society show and sale in March 2012. 

Here's a link to the 2012 information and vendors: http://www.greateromahaorchidsociety.org/show2012.html

2013 information (no vendor info yet, probably same as last year): http://www.lauritzengardens.org/Visit/Events_and_Exhibits/Orchid_Show/index.asp

There's a lot of pictures. Sorry if some aren't the best quality photos.

Enjoy!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Ruth (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice, thanks for the pictures


----------



## Roy (Jan 2, 2013)

Some very nice flowers here.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks.
The 'sanderae' is insigne and not an album - but a lovely flower.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 2, 2013)

thanks!
great photos


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 2, 2013)

So many beauties there! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wjs2nd (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice photos!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 3, 2013)

Great photos.
My favourite is the first - the Fumi's delight,
Regards,
David


----------



## Cheyenne (Jan 3, 2013)

My favorite is adductum x gigantifolium. I have two of thiss cross but I found them hard to grow. Nice pictures!


----------



## Dido (Jan 5, 2013)

great pics thanks for sharing


----------



## raymond (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks nice photo


----------



## Hera (Jan 30, 2013)

Beautiful pictures. Yay for show season!


----------

